
Open Source Monthly - A Dashboard for GitHub Organizations - Amorymeltzer
https://alysonla.github.io/open-source-monthly/
======
burkemw3
Off topic from the post, but interesting discovery it spawned.

From the top orgs at the top, I learned about
[https://thegrid.io](https://thegrid.io): "The first artificial intelligence
(AI) platform that creates websites." [0]

> The engine AutoDesigns your site, publishes it, and stores it on Github.
> Your source content will live in a Github repository that you can access and
> download anytime. [0]

All the publishes go to the same organization! [https://github.com/the-
domains/](https://github.com/the-domains/)

[0] [https://thegrid.io/faq/](https://thegrid.io/faq/)

